# How much to feed puppy (9 weeks)?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I guess I can put it this way, my youngest boy is 68-70 pounds.... which is right around the 30-31 kilogram mark (according to google LOL). 

He only gets 2 cups a day. 

When he was a puppy, he was initially fed 1/2 cup 3x a day or 1-1/2 cups. Between 8 weeks and 12 weeks or so. This was bumped up to 3/4 a cup 3x a day which comes out to be about 2-1/4 cups. This got dropped down to only 2 cups when I switched to 2 meals a day (right around 4 months). 

Should indicate - my dogs are not starved between meals. They are spoiled family dogs who get treats every time they go outside for potty and they get handouts at the kitchen table. Probably if my dogs were only strictly given food at mealtime and never between, I'd feed more. Most people though do not exclusively just feed kibble. Most dogs who live with their families (aren't outside dogs on their own in the backyard most of the time) will eat every time their owners eat. If not meals, then treats, etc. All this should be taken into account as a dog's total calorie intake every day.

Bottom line though is - your dog MAY NEED 3 cups a day. You can't go by a generalized guideline written on the back of a dog food bag. Or even the overall size of the dog when fully grown. 

My dogs have always been fed only 2 cups a day. They get moderate exercise/interaction every day, through each day. They don't require more than 2 cups a day to hold/maintain weight. 

My Bertie's littermate at one point was eating 5 cups a day just to keep weight on him. I remember his owners (who were co-breeders of the litter) comparing the two boys at around 12 months - and my boy carried more weight and had more coat than his brother did. Just goes to show even littermates have different metabolisms and/or there are other factors at play which dictate how much food they actually need. 

Other thing. I wouldn't immediately assume that your dog is hungry if she's going around squeaking.  My guys only squeak when they are trying to get to me (me going outside or inside without them, etc) and they are feeling lonesome or they want me to "do something" (generally them anticipating a walk or ride in the car and I'm not moving fast enough).


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That sounds like a lot. I think Chloe was maybe eating a cup and a half to two cups a day at that age. At nine months she gets about 2.5 cups a day. She is not very big at only about 55 lbs.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

3 cups sounds like a lot of food for a 9 week old. My very active, 75 lb. male eats that much. 1/2 cup/3 times a day would be more like it.


----------



## BeehiveGolden (Oct 4, 2015)

The best advice I've gotten was from a former vet of mine. He got it from a breeder who always brought her animals at an ideal weight. He asked how she kept them at a such perfect weight she replied "When they get a little heavy I feed less. When they get skinny I feed more." That's advice for adult dogs but still works for puppies. It's not as cut and dry as what the package says. 

That said I have an 11 week old puppy who eat 2 cups a day. He weights 22.4 (about 10 kg). He's fed Diamond Naturals which is middle of the road quality wise. But still grain free and reasonably priced. It has 342 kcal/cup. Some days he seems hungrier (growth spurt?) and I'll offer an extra 1/2 cup. He's only taken me up on this extra food on 2 occasions in the last 3 week since he's come home. 

You should look at how many kcal/cup your mix has. Then use an online dog food calculator to figure out a baseline for your puppy's individual needs (based on weight and age). Then adjust up or down slightly.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Never believe the back of the pack!!!

Use your hands and eyes to be your guide. 

If you can see her ribs you're feeding too little. If you can't see her ribs but can feel them that is perfect. If you can't feel the ribs then you're feeding too much and there's a layer of fat over the rib cage. 

You want a nice tuck after the ribs


----------



## The Gent (Oct 2, 2015)

Chritty said:


> Never believe the back of the pack!!!
> 
> Use your hands and eyes to be your guide.
> 
> ...


Copy that, that's where she's at so awesome 

We've upped her food slightly just as she is growing. I think it's ~2.25 cups rough measurement.

Sometimes she finishes in one sitting, sometimes she walks out the room and back multiple times in a short space of time leaving half, so she's pretty awesome at letting us know I suppose 

We just bought a kong and she's currently munching on...well some jerkied bulls' penis which she seems to be a big fan of lol so her appetite is getting sated somewhat.

Plus, ya know, treat training is in full effect!

Thanks for all the responses - you all seemed to agree with my gut reaction - the amount on the back of the pack was waaaaay overestimated (surprise-surprise!)


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

The Gent said:


> she's currently munching on...well some jerkied bulls' penis which she seems to be a big fan of lol so her appetite is getting sated somewhat.



Best to just call them Bully Sticks. Everyone will know what you're talking about. 

In a few months she may start becoming disinterested in lunch and be ready to transition to 2 meals a day


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yep, at that age 1 1/2 to 2 cups of food, no more. 

Actually, if you are home and are there at lunch, there is no problem with keeping the lunch meal going. I found that smaller more frequent meals are a lot better for my boy's digestion especially since he is still a food hog at almost 2 years old. The last meal my boys get is at about 6 PM.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

cgriffin said:


> if you are home and are there at lunch, there is no problem with keeping the lunch meal going.



True. I only added that so OP would be aware that if she wasn't interested in lunch that it's normal, although unlikely with a golden


----------

